# Jalepino wine



## HARRIS1181 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a gallon batch of jalepino wine. I racked it 3 times, three months in a row. I bottled it last monday. I have a large refridgerator in the garage and I stood the up for three days and went in to lay the down for 3 weeks(that's what the recipe called for.)I pulled one out to check out the beautyfull color it became and noticed something floating around. I racked it three time and it set unmoved the whole time. they almost look like sugar crystals. By the way I tested the wine before I bottled it and it taste great. can anyone tell me what I might have done wrong? Should I not set the corks in the fridge?
If someone can give me some insight, I'll quit wining!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

Harris first off welcome to the forum. Couple of things come to mind. You racked three times but when you bottled was the carboy crystal clear with no sediment on the bottom. When you bottle from the carboy, there should be no sediment. As hard as you try, that sediment will find its way in the bottles 90% of the time unless you are really experienced at doing this. 

The next thing that comes to mind is what did you make this wine with. I would like to see a recipe. In the future, try to post recipe and any notes you made and this will help us nail down the issue. If you made the jalapeño with grapes juice, the salt crystals very well might be wine diamonds. They will not hurt anything just pour carefully so they don't show up in a glass. They are tartaric acid falling out of the wine which will enhance the flavor. Many of us will set the entire carboy in a freezer/refrigerator or place out side in the winter so they fall out before we bottle.


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2011)

Dan and I both have made hot pepper wine and I can contest to the fact that Dan's was awsome. So please listen to what he says.

We do need a recipe and your procedure. A timed racking is not going to work. After fermentation is complete, and I know it is complete by taking a hydrometer reading, I rack. I then let it sit until clear, then rack again. This might be a month later or it might be 2 months later.


----------



## HARRIS1181 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dan, thanks for the welcome. when I get home tonight I will post the recipe and all my hydrom readings. I used 12 jalepinos 1 box of golden raisans champaign yeast 3-4 cups of sugar candam tabs. to give you some idea but i will post later.
I had very little sediment in the carboy before I bottled so I racked it into a clean and sanitized carboy and then bottled. After bottling I was impressed with clearity and color.
After a week in the fridge it grew sediment. You don't see it until you disturb the bottle (like shaking it)then it very noticable. looks like salt or sugar crystals. Maybe they are capsium crystals. (that's what I'll tell everyone)


----------



## HARRIS1181 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie, I will probably be a regular that you will have to help out once and a while.
I will usually wait a month in between racks and always bottle only clear wine.


----------

